# Lump



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

One of my mice has a lump just behind her arm on the right side {from her perspective} I was just wondering what it could be, besides a tumor? Thank you!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Depends on if the lump is a solid mass or is a soft mass which would be either tumour or abcess


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Though considering it is under her arm, I would lean more towards a tumor


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeh me too - its hard xx


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

sounds defo to be a tumour then


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Great, thank you - it doesn't seem to be causing her any pain, so should I leave her? Or get her put to sleep?> She was my first mouse too...and im 14...


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

If it was me, I would leave it be until it became a problem. Remember though that tumors can grow very fast so she may need to be pts sooner than you'd think. But as I said, until it starts dragging across the ground or something, I'd leave her be


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

How old is the mouse? They don't typically live past the age of two and older mice are more prone to tumors. If it were a wild mouse I'd suggets a botfly as a possibility but most likely its a tumor. When my breeder male developed a tumor I let him live until the tumor inhibited his quality of life. Tough call, but it is not lilely causing pain so I would see how fast it grows amd when it impedes mobility its time to let him go.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Bubbles is around a year old now, born some when in December last year. The other day it was about the size of a pea, now it's not much bigger. She squeaks occasionally,I don't think it's from that, but I'm hoping it wont grow too quickly, so I get to spend some time with her. If she did have to be pts, would Squeak get lonely at all? Would it be fair on her? Then again, If I got her a new mousie friend, the mouse would be a lot younger - would they fight?
Thank You.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

as long as you introduce the new mouse in neutral territory you shouldnt have much problem with them fighting  and yes she would be lonely it would be unkind to keep a solitary female mouse ... get her 2 new friends then when she goes the new mouse wont be lonely


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

There is a chance that Squeak will get lonely is Bubbles has to cross the bridge. Personally I would get a few girls now so that they can go through quarantine for a few weeks so you can make sure they aren't sick and preferably introduce before Bubbles needs to be PTS. The reason I suggest this is because then Squeak will not be alone at any point and also means that she doesn't have to be introduced to new friends when she may be grieving the loss of a friend. 
As for tips, like andy said, neutral territory is one thing but I also suggest trying to get does that are of similar temperament, (if they aren't, you can work on taming them while they are in QT) and a similar size to Bubbles and Squeak - if you can't, that's not a problem.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you both! much appreciated!


----------

